# Plastidip Bolt?



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

I am thinking about buying the Bolt but the thought of putting that white box on display with my other black components makes me want to hold off. Has anyone plastidipped their Bolt to make it less obnoxious?


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe you should reach out to dbrand or SlickWraps so you can put a removable skin instead of making a permanent change that will also invalidate the warranty of the device.

I just opened up a suggestion ticket on SlickWraps' suggestion box site.

https://getsatisfaction.com/slickwraps/topics/tivo-bolt?rfm=1&topic_submit=true


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Wouldn't it be easier to just put the Bolt behind something? Why does it have to be out in the open?


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

Why Plastidip? Why not paint?


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

electric tape works as well


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just put the Bolt behind something? Why does it have to be out in the open?


Exactly what I did. RF made it an easy choice.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Great ideas guys. Keep 'em comin'. How about crayons or sharpie, or really dark glasses?

Wait, I've got a crazy idea. How about a Roamio?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

How about a slower box with no support for my 4K TV? Screw dat .


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Gotta be able to watch all those 4K cable and OTA channels.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Not as yet, but there is some 4K streaming. AFAICT TiVo Bolt is one of only a couple of platforms which will provide it as a 24Hz signal. We 4K fancier have to take what we can get for the moment .

In any case, foregoing Bolt because of its ugly enclosure is just silly; you're right--if it matters that much get a Roamio. (I've got a Roamio which was replaced by the Bolt whose month-to-month service has been cancelled).


----------



## molimelight (Jan 29, 2016)

I've actually thought about going to something like this. I don't think a transplant would be that hard to do and I could do the HD upgrade at the same time.

nMEDIAPC Black Steel (1.0mm SECC) HTPC 1800B Mini ITX Media Center / HTPC Case

Or this:

SILVERSTONE Black Aluminum / Steel ML04B Micro ATX Media Center / HTPC Case


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

mikeyts said:


> In any case, foregoing Bolt because of its ugly enclosure is just silly;


The shape of the Bolt is a practical problem: I can not stack the Bolt where I want it. No amount of plastic is going to fix that problem. And, marketers go to great lengths to distinguish products from one another, design and color being two of them. TiVo wants new customers, hence the novel shape and color of the Bolt. TiVo can estimate how many existing subscribers will buy a black, stackable Bolt and I am one of them. The Roamio Pro? That is a couple of years old, I'm not buying.



mikeyts said:


> you're right--if it matters that much get a Roamio. (*I've got a Roamio* which was replaced by the Bolt whose month-to-month service has been cancelled).


Have you called to add $99 All In / Lifetime to your Roamio? My credit card just got charged for it and it shows up in the settings on my Roamio.


----------

